# Schwimmteichtreppe - Brainstorming



## Rhabanus (16. Apr. 2016)

Liebe Gemeinde,

mache mir gerade Gedanken bezüglich des Einstiegs in den zukünftigen Schwimmteich.
Wichtig erscheinen mir:
- Sicherheit I; wenn jemand unbeabsichtig reinfällt oder beim Schwimmen einen Krampf bekommt, soll er sich aus den Teich rausschleppen können
- Sicherheit II, minimiertes Risiko durch Ausrutschen auf dem Algenfilm
- Dauerhaftigkeit, kein Zerstören durch Frosteinwirkung etc.
- Ästhetik bei gleichzeitig geringen Baukosten

Ich habe ja noch die "Männerprojekte" von @anz111 und @PeterBoden im Hinterkopf:



anz111 schrieb:


> Wir haben endlich angefangen, die Stiege und das Podest zu mauern.





PeterBoden schrieb:


> *Der Einstieg .....*
> Er ist als Treppe gestaltet, schon wieder Beton, diesmal vom Profi geliefert, WU Beton C 30/37.



Wie´s bei mir aussehen soll, wenn die Folie (HDPE) drin ist:
 

Im letzten Jahr hatte ich die Kann Logspeeper (Betonplatte in Bahnschwellenoptik) bei @ThorstenC  gesehen und rutschtechnisch getestet. Die kommen in die erste Wahl. Darum habe ich den Einstieg 1,2 m breit gemacht. Da passen 2 Stück 60 x 25 x 4 cm Logsleeperplatten nebeneinander. Insgesamt ist eine Höhe von 1,01m zu überwinden (ich wählte 5 Steigungen):
  
  

Auf der Skizze hängen die Stufen in der Luft. Ich weiss nicht, ob ich solch eine Betonunterkonstruktion machen sollte wie anz111 oder PeterBoden?!? Erscheint mir sehr aufwendig.
Wie ist das mit KG-Rohr, welches ich mit Beton fülle? Müsste ich mir ne sinnvolle Anordnung der Rohre überlegen. Die orange Farbe (ohne Algenfilm  ) würde mich natürlich auch stören.

Alternativ wäre ein geschweisster Stahlrahmen. Da könnte ich die Betonstufen einhängen. Und die gesamte Konstruktion auch mal rausnehmen um sie mit dem Kärcher zu reinigen (Empfehlung meines Teichbauers).

Nun habe ich etwas Bedenken. Die oberste Stufe ist im Eisplattenbereich. Sollte ich die mit Fliesenkleber fixiert haben, ist die Stufe sicher im 2. Winter lose, oder?
  

Ich will natürlich auch tote Ecken, Bereiche in denen sich Mulm sammeln kann, etc. vermeiden.

2 weitere Alternativen sind

Holzkonstruktion (Robinie, wie Terassenholz (Selbstbau))
Edelstahlkonstruktion (wahrscheinlich sündhaft teuer, da kein Selbstbau)
Ich war drauf und dran, ein günstiges Angebot einer Bühnenleiter anzunehmen....
  
Ich denke, die wird aus Aluminium sein, da gibts dann das schöne Blasenmuster an der Wasseroberfläche, wie bei den NG Sedimentfallen hin und wieder zu beobachten ...

So, jetzt dürft ihr wieder......


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Apr. 2016)

Meine Idee wäre.....vor der Folie Stufen aus Beton modellieren.
Mit PE einschweissen.
An der vorderen Stufenkante einen 3 cm hohen PE Streifen anschweissen lassen.

In die Mulde die Logsleeper in etwas Beton oder trocken einlegen.

Unsere Stufen sind noch immer rutschfest ohne Kärcher.

Alternativ kannst Du auch selber auf dem PE 5cm eingefärbten Beton aufbringen und mit Quast strukturieren.
Ist ebenfalls bei uns auf der obersten Teichstufe rutschfest.

Handlauf fehlt noch.
Wie man den aber unter Wasser  am PE festbekommt.....
........
Wer Aluminium im Teichwasser verbaut.......muss mindestens 30 Jahre Teichbauerfahrung haben....


----------



## Rhabanus (18. Apr. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Handlauf fehlt noch.
> Wie man den aber unter Wasser am PE festbekommt.....



das wäre ne mögliche Lösung:
http://www.eichenwald.de/produkte/gelaender-haltegriffe///59-griffbogen/


----------



## anz111 (19. Apr. 2016)

Hallo!

Also auf die Folie zu betonieren ist wirklich keine große Kunst. Natürlich ist es ein bisschen aufwendig, aber du baust das Teil ja auch nur einmal.
Ich bin froh es so gebaut zu haben, wobei Sicherheitsbedenken keine Rolle gespielt haben, schon eher das Alter eines Mitbewohners...und selber wird man
ja auch nicht jünger.

Sonst hab ich den Vorschlag, dass du entweder unter der Folie schon die Stufen modellierst und dann mit Steinen belegst, oder du baust dir das ganze über der Folie
in Holz. Da findest du auch jede Menge Beispiele. Ansonsten würde ich auf die Stufen verzichten und einen Steg mit Badeleiter machen.

LG Oliver


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Apr. 2016)

Steg und Leiter ist "im Alter" oder bei gesundheitlichen Problemchen nicht so einfach.
Wenn ich manchmal so ältere Bootsbesitzer sehe, die sich an der Badeleiter hochquälen....

Eine Treppe und Handlauf ist da für jedermann besser zu bewältigen.
Die Treppe seitlich in einer Extra- Bucht anzulegen ist clever und hindert so nicht die Strömung im Teich am rumkreiseln.

Da ist meine Treppe etwas kontraproduktiv.
Seitlich hatte ich damals schon V2A Gewindestangen mit einbetoniert, um dort später das Geländer anschrauben zu können.


----------



## anz111 (19. Apr. 2016)

Schaut ja super aus die Treppe


----------



## troll20 (19. Apr. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Die Treppe seitlich in einer Extra- Bucht anzulegen ist clever und hindert so nicht die Strömung im Teich am rumkreiseln.


Naja, meine liegt in einer Bucht und dann liegt da auch ausgerechnet das was man sonst nicht sehen mag, drauf.


----------



## anz111 (19. Apr. 2016)

Was solls - ein Schwimmteich ist eben kein Pool mit dem ganzen Chemikalienzeugs. Sedimente gehörten halt dazu.
Wenn das viele Leute ein bisschen entspannter sehen würden, dann müssten sie nicht so viel Zeugs zum Reinigen verbauen


----------



## trampelkraut (19. Apr. 2016)

Also unser Uropa wurde diesen März  85 Jahre alte der steigt die Leiter noch rein und raus. Aber nicht jeder Opa ist so fit wie unsrer.

 

Auch mit Wasser!


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Apr. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Also unser Uropa wurde diesen März  85 Jahre alte der steigt die Leiter noch rein und raus. Aber nicht jeder Opa ist so fit wie unsrer.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 161868
> 
> Auch mit Wasser!


Wo hast du dein Treppchen gekauft und was muss man dafür anlegen???


----------



## Rhabanus (21. Apr. 2016)

Habe gerade unter
http://www.naturpool-schwimmteich.d...-Treppen-Naturpool-Schwimmteich-Badeteich.htm
gelesen:
"Wichtig: Grundsätzlich müssen alle Treppen und Leitern aus Metall geerdet sein."

Vermutlich wegen Blitzschlag. Aber bei Gewitter gehen bestimmt nur die ganz Harten und Lebensüberdrüssigen baden....

Weiss jemand mehr darüber?


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Apr. 2016)

In der Bucht, glaube das waren 169.- Mäuse. Und das Risiko,das ich bei einem Blitzeinschlag gerade die Hand am Geländer habe, gehe ich ein.


----------



## Rhabanus (29. Apr. 2016)

Hier der gegenwärtige Favorit bzgl. der Schwimmteichtreppe.
Teichabdichtung mittels PE als viereckige Ausbuchtung ausführen.
Dann eine Betontreppe (Holzschalung für Setzstufenmodellierung) inkl. Bewehrung. Beton ~15-20cm dick.
Vorne eine PE-Kante, wie auch schon von ThorstenC vorgeschlagen, sodass die Betonkonstruktion aus der Ausbuchtung nicht raus kann.
Um Beton zu sparen, davor Bodenaushub einfüllen.

Eine Sorge habe ich noch. Ich nehme an, dass die Logsleeper mit Fliesenkleber auf den Beton fixiert werden. Die oberste Stufe ist genau auf Höhe des Wasserspiegels. Meine Fantasie sagt mir, wenn das alles wasserumspült ist, Logsleeper und Beton eine gewisse Grundfeuchtigkeit haben, und nun eine Woche mit -10°C im Winter kommt, was passiert da? Hebelt mir der Frost die Platte von der Betonstufe? Gibt es gute Empfehlungen bzgl. Fliesenkleber?

Alternativ kann man auch auf die Logsleeper verzichten und die Beton (bzw. Trassbeton-?) Stufe mit dem Quast rauh strukturieren....


----------



## Rhabanus (6. Mai 2016)

kein Feedback = alle stimmen zu .... 
(oder keinen interessierts....)

@ThorstenC ich glaube, von dir kam die Empfehlung, die Logsleeper mit Fliesenkleber zu verkleben und nicht in den feuchten Beton zu legen. Gibt´s bzgl. Fliesenkleber was zu beachten?


Nochmal zu diesemThema:


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Handlauf fehlt noch.
> Wie man den aber unter Wasser am PE festbekommt.....



Hatte heute am Tage einen Einfall dazu. Beim g**geln fand ich einige Online-Anbieter für Edelstahl-Biegearbeiten, Handläufe, etc. Um mir sämtlichen Befestigungskram zu sparen, würde ich mir u.s. Konstruktion biegen lassen und komplett einbetonieren. Damit ich nicht durch die Folie durchmuss, würde ich unter der ersten Stufe einen 90° Knick zur Seite machen. Das sollte zur Längs- und Querrichtung  bombenfest stehen.
(Die Treppe ist hier noch ohne Setzstufen gezeichnet. Sie soll komplett betoniert werden. Der untere Knick sitzt also im Beton).

Habe ich was vergessen? Wer hat Erfahrungen mit freistehenden Handläufen?


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Mai 2016)

Am Teichrand habe ich die logsleeper auf den Schalsteinen in Beton verlegt.
Vorher noch.mit einem Haftgrund für Natursteine bepinselt..
Viele Platten haben sich gelockert und wurden mit Fliesenkleber neu angeklebt.

Die logsleeper sind hinten ziemlich glatt und eigentlich zum verlegen in Splitt oder Sand gedacht.


Bei den Stufen hält alles bei mir.
Da habe ich die logsleeper direkt in den Beton gedrückt. 

Die Unterseite mit der Flex anrauhen ist empfehlenswert.

Du kannst unter der Folie auch schon eine oder zwei Stufen fertig machen....den Folienschweisser freuts.
Dann ist der Betonblock über der Folie nicht so fett.

Ist ja durch die umlaufenden TeichStufen  bei mir auch so.

Glatte Rohre halten schlecht Im Beton.
Ein paar Streben ranbrutzeln lassen..

Oder nur seitlich EdelstahlGewindestangen einbetonieren und später Geländer anschrauben.
Da


----------



## troll20 (7. Mai 2016)

Wenn du deine Stufen kleben möchtest dann nimm Natursteinmörtel mit Trasse also und dann am besten eine HsNa Variante. HsNa  = Hochsulfat beständig und Natrium arm.


----------



## anz111 (7. Mai 2016)

Mauern im Wasser bzw. kleben nur mit Trasszement.
Das Geländer würd ich schon oben und unten verschrauben. So wie ich es gemacht habe. Dann wackelt da nichts.
Die Steine, egal welche, werden rutschig werden. Die musst du vor Badebetrieb sowieso immer mit einer Brüste säubern.

LG Oliver


----------



## Rhabanus (7. Mai 2016)

anz111 schrieb:


> immer mit einer *Brüste* säubern


 Und ich dachte, ich habe immer solch unkoschere Gedanken....

Das die Stufen rutschig werden, weiss ich. Es gibt ja auch diese Klappleitern, die ma bei Nicht-Badebetrieb aus dem Wasser klappt. Aber da kann ich mich irgendwie nicht mit anfreunden....



anz111 schrieb:


> oben und unten verschrauben. ... Dann wackelt da nichts.


Wenn ich den landseitigen Geländerpfosten ~ 90cm in Betonssetze, ist der fest. Und vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen, dass der zur Seite gebogene unter der ersten Stufe auch fest ist. Es sei denn, irgendjemand schafft es, durch Rütteln des Handlaufs den Beton der Stufe zu zerbrechen, dann wär das Geländer unten labil.
Ich bin bei der Biegeversion bei ~ 225€, mit Versand dann 250€. Deine Version mit den angeschweissten Flanschen wird denk ich mehr kosten.
Ich hoffe, ich werde nicht auf die Idee kommen, den Handlauf mal deinstallieren zu wollen, Dann gehts nur mit nem Bohrhammer oder ner Flex (Nach´m Wasserablassen natürlich). Du könntest tauchen und schrauben....


----------



## Teich4You (8. Mai 2016)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Habe ich was vergessen? Wer hat Erfahrungen mit freistehenden Handläufen?



Ich schlage einfach mal vor, dass du dir auch einen Handlauf mauern kannst. Aus Natursteinen vielleicht? Sieht auch gleich "natürlicher" aus, als ein Schwimmbad-alte-Meschen-Geländer.


----------



## Rhabanus (8. Mai 2016)

Gute Idee. Dieses Geländer ist aber filigraner und passt sich denke ich besser in das Gesamtkonzept ein. An der anderen Seite gibts ja auch eine Schwimmbadleiter, beides passt super zusammen.
Und ..... ich werde ja auch immer älter....


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Mai 2016)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Wenn ich den landseitigen Geländerpfosten ~ 90cm in Betonssetze, ist der fest. Und vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen, dass der zur Seite gebogene unter der ersten Stufe auch fest ist. Es sei denn, irgendjemand schafft es, durch Rütteln des Handlaufs den Beton der Stufe zu zerbrechen, dann wär das Geländer unten labil.



Ich würde wie schon von @ThorstenC empfohlen an den landseitigen Pfosten im Betonbereich noch etwas anschweißen lassen. Das polierte Edelstahlrohr ist wirklich sehr glatt, und könnte sich durch wackeln lösen.


----------



## anz111 (8. Mai 2016)

Servus!

Du zu den Kosten kann ich nur sagen, dass mir das ein Freund geschweißt hat und das um den Materialpreis.
Also sehr billig. Vielleicht kennst ja auch in deiner Umgebung Schweißer, die dir den Handlauf machen können.

LG Oliver


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Mai 2016)

Ein paar Bilder meiner Geländerbefestigung.
Die Bilder Platten wurden ausgelasert.
Handlauf mit Abstand gesetzt.
An den Enden die Krücken...
Kosten waren ca. 350...400.
Das war es uns Wert.
Es gibt auch alles in Einzelteilen zum schrauben....
Wäre 50 billiger geworden.

Achso....logsleeper Stufen und auch die mir Quast aufgerauhte 30cm Stufe im Teich trotz Algen und Mulm sind rutschfest und trittsicher


----------



## troll20 (8. Mai 2016)

Oder du gehst mal in den Marinabereich vom Bauhaus  zB. 
Dort gibt es die Stützen von der Reling + entsprechenden Stricken.
Die Stützen kannst du direkt auf die Stufen Dübeln.


----------



## Rhabanus (25. Mai 2016)

Das Geländer wird diese Woche geliefert. Ich habe mich für die Einbetonierversion entschieden.



troll20 schrieb:


> nimm Natursteinmörtel mit Trasse also und dann am besten eine HsNa Variante. HsNa = Hochsulfat beständig und Natrium arm.





anz111 schrieb:


> Mauern im Wasser bzw. kleben nur mit Trasszement.


Beim Schlendern durch den Baumarkt blieb mein Blick an folgender Sackware hängen:
Trasszement (Portland-puzzolanzement / Spenner Erwitte / 6,45€/25kg).
*Ist das passend?* Wie mischen - auch *1:3*? Macht es Sinn, für den Unterbau gewöhnlichen Zement zu nehmen und nur für die obere Hälfte den Trasszement zu nehmen (Kosten)? Oder kommen die Ausblühungen doch durch?

Plan ist, die Betonarbeiten für die Treppe zu machen, danach ein Wassertest (Folie dicht?), Wasser raus und die Logsleeper rauf (mit Fliesenkleber), so hat der Beton Zeit, in Ruhe auszuhärten. Fische gibts keine, ich mag nur nicht irgendwelche sichtbaren weissen Ausblühungen haben....

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## Rhabanus (27. Mai 2016)

Moin Freunde.
Das Geländer ist gestern eingeflogen worden.
  
 Ich denke ich werde es mit Trasszement (s. 1 Beitrag höher) 1:3 einbetonieren. An Land mit normalem Zement.
Anstelle Logsleeper überlegen wir gerade, Quarzit Polygonalplatten zu nehmen. Frank hat den Übergang zur Teichwandung strömungstechnisch gestaltet. Die logsleeper müsste ich nun hier auch stückeln. Bei den Polygonalplatten könnte ich die Stufen auch geschwungen machen (Frau hat schon Veto eingelegt - dauert zu lange!). 
Ne Frage noch, Polygonalplatten gleich in das Mörtelbett einlegen oder später per Fliesenkleber rauf!!?!??
Ist alles etwas an @anz111 `s Treppenversion angelehnt....


----------



## anz111 (27. Mai 2016)

Schau mal da:


http://naglernranch.blogspot.co.at/search/label/Schwimmteich

http://www.teich.cms4people.de/


----------



## Rhabanus (27. Mai 2016)

Danke Olli!  Mein Problem ist, dass ich momentan fast keine Zeit mehr zum Lesen habe, da alles nach vorne schiebt. Diese Teiche vom Zangl finde ich hammerg**l!! Ich hatte vor einem Jahr auch schon mal einen gepostet, der mir außerordentlich gut gefallen hat. OK, heute abend werde ich lesen....


----------



## anz111 (27. Mai 2016)

Dort ist vor allem der Aufbau der Stiege ganz gut erklärt.

Lg Oliver


----------



## Rhabanus (6. Juni 2016)

Mal ne Frage an Teichianer mit Maurerhintergrund....
Habe am WE die
Polygonalplatten
für die Treppe / Stiege geholt. Habe mit den freundlichen Herren aus der Baustoffabteilung gesprochen, sie meinten es sei OK, die grobe Stufenform mit normalem Beton zu machen und dann darauf mit Trassmörtel die Endkontur zu gestalten und da die Platten gleich reinsetzen und verfugen (bzgl. Ausblühungen und Haltbarkeit). Also keinen Fliesenkleber.
Bin mir momentan unsicher:
- sollte man das eher nass in nass machen, oder wären ~ 14 Tage Abstand (zwischen Zementschicht und Trassschicht) noch akzeptabel? Will nicht dass sich die Trassschicht später mal vom Treppenkern ablöst - ich habe sie ~ 6cm dick geplant (inkl. Steindicke) und den Betonkern schön rauh (große Oberfläche, gute Verankerung beider Schichten)
- vielleicht sollte ich die oberste Schicht, da wo der Wasserstand ist und wo der Frost ansetzen kann, komplett nur in Trasszement machen um nur eine Schale zu haben?
- Schafft der Frost es doch vielleicht, die Platten vom Untergrund zu lösen?
- Würde es die Festigkeit (= Adhäsion, Nichtablösen der Polygonalplatte vom Trassmörtel bzw. Trassmörtel zu Betonkern) erhöhen, wenn ich etwas mehr Trass nehmen würde (also nicht 1:3 sondern vielleicht 1:2 mischen)?

_(Hintergrund: Trasszement kostet Faktor 3 mehr als normaler Zement - aus Kostengründen will ich den inneren Kern aus dem preiswerteren Material gestalten)
_
Grüße
Michael


----------



## mitch (6. Juni 2016)

Hallo Michael,

https://www.google.de/#q=frostsprengung
Frost schafft früher oder später alles


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Juni 2016)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an Teichianer mit Maurerhintergrund....
> 
> _(Hintergrund: Trasszement kostet Faktor 3 mehr als normaler Zement - aus Kostengründen will ich den inneren Kern aus dem preiswerteren Material gestalten)
> _



Ich kann einiges nicht ganz nachvollziehen:

Woran willst Du eigentlich sparen?? An dem Mehrpreis für vier Sack Zement mit Trass oder normalen Zement?
Das macht wieviel Euro??
20???

Trasszement macht schon Sinn im Teichbau und auch im Aussenbereich.
Und den "Kern" aus Beton mit normalen Zement zu machen..um nen Zwanziger zu sparen..ist in diesem Fall insbesondere im Hinblick auf das Gesamtprojekt sinnfrei.

Diese Polygonalplatten halte ich pers. für suboptimal in dem Bereich, wo die Betontreppe aus dem Wasser herausragt.
Immer feucht...dazu die Fugen...
Viele haben Probleme bei diesen Platten auf den normalen Haus-Terrassen mit Frost.
So auch ein Nachbar von mir, der jetzt anfängt die Dinger freizuflexen...Frostschäden...Flickwerk..

Und natürlich haben viele keine Probleme mit diesen Platten im Aussenbereich in Beton...manche eben schon.
Es hängt eben auch vieles von dem Aufbau ab.

Unter Wasser- unterhalb der Eisgrenze ist alles frostfrei und egal.

Arbeiten in mehreren Schichten- Normalbeton- Trassbeton- Platten drauf etc...birgt immer das Risiko von Angriffspunkten für Frost...

Armierung wäre sinnvoll....Stufen einschalen ...Die Treppe an einem Tag in einem Guß- verdichten und mit Platten reindrücken....Beton ggf. mit Eisenoxyd einfärben...
Eisenoxyd gibt es bei 3...2...1 braun, gelb, maisgelb


----------



## Rhabanus (6. Juni 2016)

Hi mitch, ja ich weiß .... seufz .....
Hi Thorsten. Ich kenne deine Doku und deinen Teich etwas - Das ist alles perfekt vorbereitet und ausgeführt. Ich habe mich im Gegensatz dazu eher für ne Leichtbauversion entschieden. Darum auch die PE-Wände anstatt die Teichkontur mit Betonschalsteinen perfekt auszumauern. Ist eben kein Mercedes. Und darum gern bei Gesamtkosten von ~ 100€ nochmal einen 20er sparen. Wäre ein Fünftel in dieser Teilposition. Mir explodieren die Kosten gerade. Habe im Februar ne Kostenplanung gemacht - Bagger Faktor 4 teurer / Beton Faktor 6 teurer (Betonpumpe benötigt!) / KG Rohr Faktor 2,5 teurer etc ....  Darum streiche ich eben Dinge zusammen, bei denen ich denke, da kommts nicht so drauf an. OK, gerechtigerweise muss ich zugeben, dass auch meine Anforderungen im Laufe der Monate gewachsen sind. Habe jetzt 97% der Summe ausgegeben, die der Teich kosten sollte...

Aber danke für deinen Einwand, so kann ich meine Ziele nochmal genau auf den Prüfstand stellen. Ich denke, ich mach es so: Der Bereich der im Winter dem Frost ausgesetzt ist (sie oberste STufe) wird solide nur in Trassmörtel ausgeführt. Die Polygonalplatten werde ich von hinten anflexen, um die Oberfläche zu vergrößern und mehr Formschluss zu erreichen (hattest du damals für die Logsleeper vorgeschlagen). Die Platten lege ich in den Mörtel und gestalte gleichzeitig das Fugenbild. Die grobe Stufenkontur werde ich mit normalem Beton modellieren, Die Trassaussenhaut wird ~ 6-10cm stark sein, da solle nix abplatzen. Bewehrung ist drin (wenn auch nicht übermäßig viel - Rost > Volumervergrößerung > Sprengung?).....


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Juni 2016)

Mein Teichbau war auch Chaos- mittendrin Verrohrung und Filterung umgeplant...

Bei Dir sieht alles viel angenehmer aus mit der "Leichtbauweise" ohne Schalsteine!
Würde ich im nächsten Leben ebenso machen- man erspart sich viel Plackerei!

Wenn Du den billigen Beton anrührst, dann schaufel einfach ein Schippe vom teuren Trasszement dazu.
Und aus dem Wasser raus komplett Trasszement.
Beton einfärben...und gleich beim Eindrücken verfugen.

Eigentlich rostet Stahl/Eisen nicht, wenn es komplett vom Beton umschlossen ist.
Auch nicht unter Wasser.


----------



## Koiteich2013 (13. Juni 2016)

Ich habe meine Treppe mit Schalungssteinen gemacht. Erste Reihe 5 übereinander, dann 4, dann3,2, und zum Schluß einer.
Auf dem oberen Stein habe ich jeweils ein Brett montiert, welches um 3 cm den Schalungsstein überragt. Die Schalungssteine liegen 
natürlich flach. Ich kann die Treppe jederzeit herausnehmen. Die Fische haben dort Unterschlupf. Alles liegt stabil


----------



## Rhabanus (16. Juli 2016)

*Es ist vollbracht!*

 

(Doku)


----------



## anz111 (16. Juli 2016)

Schaut gut aus....aber böse Kanten.
Lg Oliver


----------



## Teich4You (16. Juli 2016)

Jetzt wo @anz111  es sagt...stimmt.
Sieht so aus, als könnte es einem die Wade abreißen, wenn man ausrutscht 
Oder täuscht das?


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Juli 2016)

Die Polygonalplatten haben ggf. auch zu wenig "Struktur" auf der Oberfläche um bei Biofilm rutschhemmend zu bleiben.
Und dann noch die Kanten...
Vielleicht kommt da noch jemand mit eine Flex...

Aber da kommen hoffentlich die schmerzfreien Langzeiterfahrungen.

Schön sieht es aus!


----------



## anz111 (16. Juli 2016)

Also die Steine werden mit der Zeit schon sehr rutschig. Regelmäßiges Bürsten schafft da super Abhilfe.


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Juli 2016)

Befürchte auch das das sehr glatt wird. Und die scharfen Kanten würde ich noch nacharbeiten.  Aber hübsch!


----------



## Rhabanus (16. Juli 2016)

Ihr habt echt scharfe Adleraugen!
Ich hab hier das Foto genommen, als ich mit Beton-schleier-entfernen fertig war. Da waren die Steine noch mit diesen spitzen Kanten. Schaut gerne nochmal in meine Teichbaudoku, da ist das letzte Bild nach dem Kanten-entfernen. Ich hab natürlich nur die Ausreisser weggenommen, ich wollte die natürliche Form der Steine nur geringfügig ändern. 
Ja, mit dem Besen werde ich öfter mal ranmüssen. Aber das müsste ich bei Logsleeper oder anderen Steinen auch, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Juli 2016)

Ein dünner rutschiger Biofilm bildet sich immer wieder. Deshalb ist es schon von Vorteil wenn die Stufen von Haus aus schon etwas rauh sind.  Ich habe mir das letzte Bild in deiner Doku angeschaut.  Auch wenn für deinen Geschmack die Optik etwas darunter leidet, würde ich die überstehenden Kanten abschleifen und die Ecken etwas runden.

Wenn dann wirklich jemand ausrutscht, geht es dann etwas glimpflicher aus. Jetzt geht das noch relativ einfach, und nach der Befüllung wirst du von der Optik nicht mehr allzuviel sehen. Und ich glaube eine Unterwasserflex gibt es noch nicht.


----------



## mitch (17. Juli 2016)

Könnte man da ned ein paar Antirutschrillen einflexen?


----------



## Koiteich2013 (18. Juli 2016)

Sieht richtig toll aus, aber gefährlich. Ich würde versuchen, die Front plan zu machen. Ich habe Holz genommen.
Das ist zwar genauso rutschig aber im Fall des Falles, wörtlich genommen, nicht ganz so gefährlich.

gruß
Heiko


----------



## Rhabanus (18. Juli 2016)

Servus, alle zusammen,
das ein Biofilm sich drauf setzt, davon gehe ich aus. Während der Badesaison werde ich den regelmäßig abbürsten. Sollte jemand mal auserhalb der Saison da reinfallen und rauswollen - dafür gibts ja noch den Handlauf. 
Ich hab mal virtuell die Kanten für euch abgeflext:

 

Interessant ist: Ich hab meine Frau eben das linke Bild gezeigt. Sie meinte "da musst du unbedingt die spitzen Kanten wegnehmen!". Dann fragte ich sie "du bist jetzt ne halbe Woche die Treppe rauf und runter gegegangen - muss da was weg?" - Sie meinte, nein.
Also, die Bilder sehen irgendwie gefährlicher aus, wie in der Realität ....

Ich weiss auch nicht, was bei einem Fall dann glimplicher ausgehen sollte. OK, der Linienkontakt ist etwas größer, das Gewicht des fallenden Menschen und die Fallhöhe konstant, die Linienpressung eben geringfügig geringer. Ich hab dann am Popo eben ne unterbrochene Linie anstatt ne schöne gerade ...
Spass beiseite. In unserem örtlichen Schwimmbad haben wir ne ideal gerade Fliesenkante, da möchte ich aber auch nicht rauffallen.

Seid mir nicht böse, ich denke ich werd´s so lassen wie es ist. Die gesamte Treppe ist etwas "windschief" - ich habe bewusst nicht von oben nach unten fotografiert Alles was ich da jetzt noch rumpfrickeln würde macht die Optik nur noch schlechter....

(_Aber ich würde vermutlich ähnlich schreiben, wenn ich das identische Bild einer anderen Treppe sehen würde - siehe der Kommentar meiner Frau_)


----------



## tosa (18. Juli 2016)

Hallo Michael,

Ob es gefährlich oder nicht ist wirst du spätestens wissen wenn du die Treppe auf dem po runtergeflogen bist.

Und ich denke mal das du irgendwann auch den biofilm hassen wirst.... Besorge dir schonmal ne wurzelbürste zum Schruppen.....


----------



## troll20 (19. Juli 2016)

Wie fliegt man eigentlich eine Treppe unter Wasser runter???
Was nur unangenehm sein dürfte ist wenn man mit dem Zeh an so einer Kanten hängen bleibt.  Also Rot- weißes Flatterband drauf kleben


----------



## DbSam (19. Juli 2016)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Seid mir nicht böse, ich denke ich werd´s so lassen wie es ist.


Na meine Fresse ... 
Bei jedem Schräubchen, Rohrbogen und 'was weiß ich nicht noch alles' denkst Du an die Zukunft ...
Aber bei der Treppe achtest Du nur auf Haltbarkeit und Optik. Verstehe ich nicht. 



Rhabanus schrieb:


> Dann fragte ich sie "du bist jetzt ne halbe Woche die Treppe rauf und runter gegegangen - muss da was weg?" - Sie meinte, nein.


Ja, klasse! Wann passieren denn Unfälle? 
Immer dann wenn Gewohnheit ins Spiel kommt, man abgelenkt ist und auch wenn das zu benutzende 'Etwas' nicht dem gewohnten Standard entspricht. 
Deine Treppe entspricht im jetzigen Zustand mit den spitzen überstehenden Kanten nicht dem im Alltag gewohnten Standard.
Du kannst natürlich auch Hinweisschilder wie "Bitte Handlauf benutzen" o.ä. Zeugs anbringen, um Unfällen/Unachtsamkeiten vorzubeugen ...

Besser wäre es aus meiner Sicht jetzt die Flex ansetzen, die Kanten abflexen und die obere Kante etwas abrunden.
Da bleibt später kein Zeh hängen und beim Abflug gleitet der Rücken auch nicht an einer überstehenden Ecke entlang ... Die Schürfwunde wird breiter, aber nicht so tief.


Gruß Carsten


PS:
Ansonsten: Hut ab vor Deinem Projekt.


----------



## Rhabanus (19. Juli 2016)

Hier baut sich ja ne richtige Front auf .... 
In bin der Meinung, bei allen Dingen auf die Zukunft zu achten. Bei Schrauben, Rohrbogen - und auch die Treppe. Ich gebe recht, mit der Nacharbeit (vertikale Kanten runden, große Eckradien auf der Oberseite anbringen) kann ich die Sicherheit um ~ 5% erhöhen. Meiner Meinung nach wird die Optik und Ästhetik um ~ 25% drunter leiden. OK, wenns Wasser grün sein sollte - was ich nicht hoffe - sieht man es dann nicht.

Ich bin so oft die Treppe jetzt rauf und runter geflitzt, mit Werkzeugen und vollen Eimern in der Hand - ich hab ein echt gutes Gefühl. Ich bin sowieso mit einer Grundvorsicht ausgerüstet. Ich fahr auf der Autobahn 120km - und das mit nem BMW!  
Wie auch immer, ich denke, das Leben muss auch paar Risiken haben, sonst wirds langweilig. Ich bin kein öffentliches Bad, bei mir trifft sich die Familie oder paar Freunde und da bin ich ganz sicher, dass die alle langsam ins Wasser gehen (ich denke mal, die Frauen werden bei dieser Zeremonie sowieso frieren und für die 4 Stufen 8 Minuten benötigen....)

Aber Flatterband, Antirutschrillen, Warnschilder á la "NO MOBILES ON STAIRS" - nee, so "deutsch" ist mein Projekt dann doch nicht ....


----------



## DbSam (19. Juli 2016)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Ich fahr auf der Autobahn 120km - und das mit nem BMW!




Ok, mach die Ecken der Treppe noch spitzer ...


Gruß Carsten


PS:
Du willst es so, also wenn ich mir die Treppe so anschaue...
Gut, dass noch niemand nach den Treppenmaßen,der Schrittmaßregel und der Nutzungssicherheit gefragt hat ...
Und auch:
Zu den überstehenden Kanten/Ecken (= 'Unterschneidung') ist auch eine Bemerkung hier zu finden.



PPS:
Wie schon gesagt, ich kann Deine Einstellung an vielen Punkten Deines Projektes nachvollziehen, bei der Treppe aber nicht.
Ansonsten: Hut ab, gefällt mir.


----------



## Teich4You (19. Juli 2016)

Und Treppen mit @Rhabanus -Winkel sind an seinem Schwimmteich Standard. Mein Gott....wir haben ihm gesagt was wir anders machen würden, aber es ist sein Teich. Warum wird sich hier so aufgeplustert... 

Irgendwo darf er ja auch seinen Stempel dem Projekt aufdrücken. Tipps können noch so gut sein, aber niemand sollte bevormundet werden. Das hat mich an meinem Projekt auch schon das ein oder andere mal genervt. 

So als ob er nachher heulend ins Forum kommen würde und uns die Schuld gibt.


----------



## DbSam (19. Juli 2016)

Hi Florian,

das passt schon, es ist alles in Ordnung und ich sehe auch nicht, wo sich jemand aufplustert.
Der Thread trägt den Titel "Schwimmteichtreppe - Brainstorming" und bei einem Brainstorming kann jeder seine Ideen, Vorstellungen und Meinungen einbringen.
Und ich halt meine Bedenken ...

Treppen bergen nun einmal ein gewisses Unfallrisiko, gerade auch im Teich - deshalb meine gewisse Beharrlichkeit.
Die unliebsamen Zwischenfälle passieren eben immer wenn man nicht hundertprozentig bei der Sache ist, wovon man bei einem Teich eigentlich ausgehen kann und auch sollte.
Und Ausrutscher passieren immer. Mal früher, mal später ...

Und auch:
Wie viele Menschen begutachten später die etwas verschwommene Optik einer Treppe?
Selbst bei klarstem Superwasser sollte der Teichblick nicht an den Treppenstufen hängenbleiben. 
Die entschärften Treppenstufen sieht kein Mensch, niemand ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Dr.J (20. Juli 2016)

Moin,

da ich ja bei meinem Schwimmteich gerade eben selbst eine Treppe verbaut habe, wollte ich hier 2 wichtige Kriterien anbringen, die erfüllt sein sollten.
Die Oberfläche der Steine sollte rauh sein und es soll keine überstehenden Kanten geben. Rauhe Oberflächen bleiben auch bei sich bildenden Biofilm immernoch länger griffig als glatte Oberflächen. Überstehende Kanten stellen immer ein Risiko dar, dass man hängenbleibt und sich verletzt. Schlimmstenfalls sogar stolpert. Da die Stufen in etwa Fußlänge haben, ist also die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch. Und wer passt schon ständig auf, wo er hintritt?

Ich würde also deine Stufen daher nacharbeiten. Unter Wasser sieht das dann keiner mehr. Da gehe ich mit Carsten dacor. 
Außer du arbeitest nach dem Prinzip: Schmerz korrigiert Haltung.


----------



## Rhabanus (20. Juli 2016)

Moinsen,

die Links von Carsten sind echt gut. Ich hatte in meiner Vergangenheit schon einige (ungewöhnliche) Treppen gebaut und mich mit den Verhältnissen von Auftritt und Steigung damals schon beschäftigt. Meine Schwimmtreppenmaße sind -falls ihr´s wissen wollt - Steigung 20cm und Auftritt außen 25cm und Mitte ~28cm. Da ich versucht habe die natürlichen Bruchkanten zu nutzen, ist das alles nicht auf den cm genau.  Ich finde dieses schiefe aber gerade so schick.... (Und darum meine Agression gegen die deutsche TÜV-Wut)

Damit bin ich bei den Sicherheitsformeln gerade noch drin, auch wenn´s eben ne steilere Treppe ist. Ich wollte wenig Grundfläche verbraten. Die ALternative wäre so ne Klappleiter (die dann auch keinen Biofilm bekommt, da sie ja ausserhalb des Teiches steht). Aber ne Treppe sollte es schon sein (ich denke ja an die (meine) Zukunft)

Ich hab die Treppe gestern noch mal mit meiner besseren Hälfte bemustert. Ich werde da noch etwas nacharbeiten. Ihr habt Recht - auch mit Frankis "Klarwassergarantie" ist die Kontur ja nicht so exakt zu sehen ,wie jetzt ohne Wasser.

Sagt mir bitte nochmal, wo ihr das Risiko des Sturzes seht. Beim *Reingehen (heruntergehen)* oder beim *Rausgehen (hinaufgehen)*?

Ich hab extra ne Unterschneidung von ~ 1cm +/- 1cm gebaut (Abstand Trittkante zu Setzstufe). Die will ich natürlich ungern wieder wegnehmen.Seht ihr da echt ein Problem, dass man da hängenbleibt?

Auch wenn ich hier und dort was wegnehme, die Zick-zack-Form bleibt, der Beton ist ja schon abgebunden, ich kann ja bei den Fehlstellen kein zusätzliches Material mehr einbringen.

Gruss
Michael,
der im Urlaub gern mal nach Italien fährt und beim Anblick von alten windschiefen Innenstadthäusern Pipi in den Augen bekommt und dem moderne, standardisierte deutsche Einfamilienhaussiedlungen ein Graus sind .....


----------



## DbSam (20. Juli 2016)

Hallo Michael,

uff, Danke ... 

Ein Danke auch für 'Deine Sicht' auf 'Deine Treppe'.
Es ist doch bekanntermaßen manchmal nicht so leicht zu ertragen, wenn die eigene Arbeit von fremden Leuten 'zerpflückt' wird.
Dies jedoch war und ist nicht meine Absicht.

Zum Problem:
Laufen und Treppensteigen sind alltägliche Vorgänge und beruhen daher auf jahrelang erlernten und antrainierten Automatismen.
Auch bei unbekannten, aber regelkonformen Treppen hat der Körper nach der zweiten Stufe die Schritthöhe und -länge der Treppenstufen erkannt und gespeichert und man begeht diese Treppe ganz normal, so 'nebenbei'. Das passiert im Unterbewusstsein, wird nicht aktiv gesteuert.
Abweichungen von der Schrittmaßregel werden ebenfalls unbewusst erkannt und signalisiert. Die Treppe wird dann mit höherer Aufmerksamkeit begangen (und deshalb auch als unangenehm empfunden).

Dies alles trifft auch für eine Teichtreppe zu. Hier kommt aber noch das Problem der 'Unsichtbarkeit' hinzu. Die Treppenstufen werden bei Benutzung der Treppe durch die Wellen auf der Oberfläche des Wassers nahezu unsichtbar. Hier greift die unbewusst angelernte Schrittmaßregel noch viel stärker beim 'suchenden Schritt'. Wenn man dann noch mit den Zehen an der Unterschneidung hängen bleibt ...

Deshalb sollte aus meiner Sicht eine Teichtreppe auch keine Unterschneidung besitzen und schon gar keine wechselnde oder eckige ...



Rhabanus schrieb:


> Sagt mir bitte nochmal, wo ihr das Risiko des Sturzes seht. Beim *Reingehen (heruntergehen)* oder beim *Rausgehen (hinaufgehen)*?


Kurz: Sowohl als auch.
Es gibt Untersuchungen welche belegen, dass Stürze fast immer am Anfang oder am Ende einer Treppe passieren, die Richtung ist dabei fast egal.


Zur gewünschten Platzersparnis und der daraus resultierenden Treppenform:
Hmmm, bei der Teichgröße? - Da wäre aus meiner Sicht eine etwas einladendere Treppenform besser angebracht gewesen (und hätte auch keine überaus höhere Kosten verursacht).
Nach dem Teichanblick ist die Treppe das erste Detail vom Teich mit dem man beim Baden in Kontakt kommt. Dieser erste Eindruck sollte also ...



Kind im Brunnen und jetzt?:
Keine Ahnung, ich sehe nur die Fotos der schräg von oben oder seitlich fotografierten Treppe. Ziel ist, dass man diese Treppe 'im Dunkeln' und ohne größere Vorsicht und Aufmerksamkeit benutzen kann.
Ich kann nicht genau erkennen, was und wieviel von Deiner Treppe übrig bleibt, wenn Du die Unterschneidung abflext und der oberen Kante eine kleine(!) Phase gibst.
Die Schlussfolgerungen musst Du selber treffen. (Ich hätte schon eine ...)


Gruß Carsten



Rhabanus schrieb:


> und beim Anblick von alten windschiefen Innenstadthäusern Pipi in den Augen bekommt und dem moderne, standardisierte deutsche Einfamilienhaussiedlungen ein Graus sind .....


... das geht mir auch so. 
Aber das zu benutzende Zeugs muss man nicht windschief nachbauen, nur das 'Drumherum'. 
Und das macht Arbeit und kostet  Aufwand ...


----------



## Rhabanus (20. Juli 2016)

Hi Carsten,
nee, alles chic. Ich bin ja für konstruktive Kritik. Und die ist ja bei dir und den anderen gegeben. Alles gut. 

Mein Problem ist, dass ich nicht genau weiss, was ich aktiv da jetzt ändern würde. Ich würde eine neue Treppe grundsätzlich wieder so bauen. Ich werde mit der Flex hier und da was wegnehmen, aber wie oben schon erwähnt, das sind Sicherheitsverbesserungen im Prozentbereich.

Ich kann jetzt nur für mich sprechen. Ich bin seit Fertigstellung der Treppe mehrere Male "blind" mit vollen Mörtelkübeln hoch und runter, teils 2 Stufen mit einmal. Ich persönlich finde sie super-sicher. Und wenn ich mich in einen Besucher reinversetze - unbekannter Teich / eingeschränkte Sicht (Algen) / Ablenkung durch Wassertemperatur / glatter Biofilm - ich würde da suchend und tastend vorgehen, immer den Handlauf in retender Nähe.

(Ich merke gerade, dass ich so in einem Rechtfertigungsmodus bin, was mir gar nicht gefällt )

Ja, ich würde die Treppe beim nächsten Mal weniger steil machen. Siehe am Anfang dieses threads, da wollte ich noch die Logsleeper nehmen, deren Breite ist ja vorgegeben. Dann habe ich den Handlauf in Auftrag gegeben. Dann haben wir die Steine geändert (Auftrittbreite vergößert). Dann habe ich gemerkt, dass ich den Handlauf gar nicht so einbauen kann, weil ja landseitig ein Fundament steht (für genaue Augen: die Handlaufsteigung stimmt nicht mit der Treppensteigung überein - und steht verschoben in Richtung Land)

Und irgendwann wollte ich nur noch fertig werden. Durch die Meisterprüfung komme ich da nicht durch, das weiss ich.
Ich schau mal .....


----------



## DbSam (20. Juli 2016)

Hallo Michael,


Rhabanus schrieb:


> Ich bin seit Fertigstellung der Treppe mehrere Male "blind" mit vollen Mörtelkübeln hoch und runter


Sollte so auch kein Problem darstellen, denn Du kennst die Treppe.
Meine Gedanken gehen da eher so in Richtung Kinder, Freunde, Gäste, ...
Aber ein Jahr später merkt man auch selbst, dass da etwas nicht ganz richtig gelaufen ist. So im Unterbewusstsein ...



Rhabanus schrieb:


> Ich merke gerade, dass ich so in einem Rechtfertigungsmodus bin, was mir gar nicht gefällt


Ja.
Ich kenne das und verstehe Dich auch ...



Rhabanus schrieb:


> Und irgendwann wollte ich nur noch fertig werden.


Diesen Eindruck hatte ich nach der ersten Ansicht der Treppe auch, wollte/konnte ich aber bis eben nicht so deutlich schreiben. Da hätte man mich sofort erschlagen... 
Es wäre schade, wenn Du am Ende des Projektes nachlässig werden solltest. Dann lasse lieber etwas unfertig liegen ...


Ich lese in Deinen Threads fleißig mit ...
Wie auch in meinem ersten Post hier geschrieben: Bisher konnte ich Deine Entscheidungen verstehen und nachvollziehen, hier nicht. 
Ich finde das sehr schade. Gerade beim Einstieg in den 'Superpool' wird etwas herum gepfuschelt. Wie ein Porsche mit Trabitür ...


Schau Dir das Dingens nochmal in Ruhe an und entscheide. 



Wird schon,
Gruß Carsten

PS:
Es ist manchmal schwierig im Netz ...


----------



## Rhabanus (25. Juli 2016)

So Männer,
ihr habt mir ja ganz schön in´s Gewissen geredet..... Am WE habe ich mir nochmal die Flex zur Hand gnommen. Besonders die 2. Stufe mit ihrem Zickzackmuster habe ich mir zur Brust genommen. Ich denke, das ist jetzt gut.
Auf dem Foto sieht man nun auch gut die Verrundung an der PE-Platte.

 
Gruss 
Michael


----------



## Teich4You (25. Juli 2016)

Oh oh das geht ja jetzt gar nicht....


----------



## DbSam (25. Juli 2016)

Hallo Michael,



Rhabanus schrieb:


> Mitternachts zu betonieren hat schon was Meditatives! Die Eulen schreien, die Grillen zirpen. Irgendwie schön.


Wie auch von Dir festgestellt: Leider ist man da vom Tag schon fix und fertig und bastelt schnell irgend etwas.   

Ne, für 'ne Mitternachtsarbeit ist die Treppe jetzt genehmigt und abgenommen. 
Der Kasten Bier, mit dem Du mich für dieses Urteil bestochen hast - der ist leider schon alle.. 

Im Ernst:
Passt jetzt. Sieht auch besser aus, denke ich.


Abhaken und auf zum nächsten Meilenstein,
Gruß Carsten


----------



## DbSam (26. Juli 2016)

Hallo Micha,


Rhabanus schrieb:


> Auf dem Foto sieht man nun auch gut die Verrundung an der PE-Platte.


Ist mir vorhin gar nicht so aufgefallen ...

Frage wegen Unkenntnis der weiteren Pläne in diesem Bereich:
Warum wurde die PE-Platte nicht an die Treppe angepasst?
Ich meine, man will doch die PE-Platte nicht unbedingt sehen ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Rhabanus (26. Juli 2016)

Hi Carsten,
es wird dahingehen: _Besser geht immer._ 
Hochtrabende Pläne gibts keine. Wir wollten die Kante rausnehmen (Unfallschutz). Direkt die Stufen angleichen, würde gehen, macht viel Arbeit.
Andere Seite kommt Kies gegen. Von der Seite sähe man auf jeden Fall die PE-Kante / Treppenform.
Der Teich entsteht bei "just doing it". Beim ersten Arbeitsschritt steht oft noch nicht der 7. Schritt fest.
(Ich muss echt aufpassen, welche Fotos ich in Zukunft veröffentliche .... )


----------



## DbSam (26. Juli 2016)

Hi Micha,


Rhabanus schrieb:


> Direkt die Stufen angleichen, würde gehen, macht viel Arbeit.


Hhhmm, würde ich machen ...
Wenn nicht gleich, dann irgendwann. Beim Frühjahrsputz oder so ...

Ja, Schönheit kostet halt Zeit.
Das merke ich immer, wenn sich weibliche Wesen in das Badezimmer verziehen und es dann nach Stunden (mit männlichen Gefühlen: Jahre) 'verzaubert' wieder verlassen. 




Rhabanus schrieb:


> (Ich muss echt aufpassen, welche Fotos ich in Zukunft veröffentliche .... )


Da bleiben Dir dann nur noch weiße oder schwarze Vollformatbilder übrig.
Sobald irgendein Motiv ganz schwach zu erahnen ist, dann findet sich immer ein Nörgler.
Oder - noch schlimmer - ich gebe meinen Senf dazu ab. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Teich4You (26. Juli 2016)

DbSam schrieb:


> weibliche Wesen in das Badezimmer verziehen und es dann nach Stunden (mit männlichen Gefühlen: Jahre) 'verzaubert' wieder verlassen.



Soll ja auch welche geben, die auf natürliche Schönheit stehen, die man nicht erst runtermeißeln muss.


----------



## DbSam (26. Juli 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Soll ja auch welche geben, die auf natürliche Schönheit stehen, die man nicht erst runtermeißeln muss.


Meißel?
Bei den PE-Platten an der Treppe doch besser Säge und  Flex ...




Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Juli 2016)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Ja, ich würde die Treppe beim nächsten Mal weniger steil machen.



Nur so als Info für die zukünftigen Treppenbauer......eine Treppe sollte so eine Schrittlänge von ca. 60-65cm haben...also Steigung+Auftritt+Steigung......habe ich mal irgendwo gelernt.
Alles andere ist unbequem. Günstigste war glaube ich 18 + 27 + 18 oder so.

Googel zeigt noch hier: * defekter Link entfernt *

Was man so alles noch aus der Lehre weiß


----------



## DbSam (31. Juli 2016)

Hallo Totto,

an der Stelle war wir schon einmal. 


Gruß Carsten


----------

